# Vol d'Ipad



## ktz10 (9 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je me permet de créer un sujet après avoir parcouru divers forum et n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse qui me concernait réellement.
Alors voilà j'explique mon problème , j'ai acheté un iPad il y as maintenant 5 jours.
Malheureusement après avoir mis l'appareil dans ma voiture , et fais un tour dans d'autres magasin ma vitre a été cassée et l'iPad volé..
Le problème étant que je ne l'ai jamais allumé (donc pas associé à itunes et tout les trucs qui permettent de localiser l'appareil..) , est-il possible de le retrouver quand même? Je désespère un peu...claqué 410 pour rien..

Merci de vos réponses en espérant que je puisse avoir des réponses.


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2012)

Je crois que tu es mal dans ce cas, tu l'avais laissé visible dans la voiture ?

As-tu porté plainte ? Est-ce que l'assurance de ta CB couvre ce genre de problème (contacte ta banque) ?

Est-ce que tu as le numéro de série sur la facture ?


----------



## nifex (9 Juillet 2012)

Le retrouver aucune chance, te faire rembourser peu être si tu es bien assuré. Comme dis plus haut regarder avec l'assurance de ta carte de crédit...


----------



## ktz10 (9 Juillet 2012)

Oui j'ai bêtement laissé l'iPad visible..avec la facture dans le sac (Je faisais juste une course en deux deux..je pensais pas que ça allais m'arriver - naïf je suis..) 

J'ai porté plainte mais bon , je n'ai rien appris de nouveau au poste. Concernant ma banque non elle ne me propose pas de remboursement , mais c'est pas vraiment un soucis d'argent en réalité. J'aimerais au moins bloqué l'iPad , mais d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est compliqué? (voir impossible?) et au mieux localiser l'iPad. Pour que le voleur ne s'en servent pas (même si je pense qu'il est déjà vendu.)

Je sais pas si c'est ce problême est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ? 

Merci pour ta première réponse melaure


----------



## daffyb (9 Juillet 2012)

Si ce n'est ni un problème d'argent, ni un problème de données personnelles, je ne vois pas vraiment pourquoi tu t'embêtes plus que ça


----------



## ktz10 (9 Juillet 2012)

Ok merci pour vos réponses.

J'aurais cru qu'il était possible de bloqué l'ipad , tanpis pour moi je ferais plus attention.
Donc du coup le voleur même si garde l'iPad , ça fera comme si il avait acheté lui même? 

Merci tout de même. ça me désole un peu


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2012)

ktz10 a dit:


> Ok merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> J'aurais cru qu'il était possible de bloqué l'ipad , tanpis pour moi je ferais plus attention.
> Donc du coup le voleur même si garde l'iPad , ça fera comme si il avait acheté lui même?



exactement... n'oubliez pas d'activer la géolocalisation sur le suivant. 

je pense a un truc, si vous pouvez récupérer le numéro de série, enregistrez ce numéro sur votre compte Apple. bien que si vous n'avez même plus la facture...


----------



## ktz10 (9 Juillet 2012)

Oui je me prend peut être la tête pour rien , mais payé pour les autres même quand on as les moyens c'est pas très plaisant. C'est une question de principe quand on gagne de l'argent honnêtement.

Merci quand même à vous. Je repasserais surement pour de l'aide pour mon prochain iPad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------




Powerdom a dit:


> exactement... n'oubliez pas d'activer la géolocalisation sur le suivant.
> 
> je pense a un truc, si vous pouvez récupérer le numéro de série, enregistrez ce numéro sur votre compte Apple. bien que si vous n'avez même plus la facture...



Je pense que je peux demandez au commercial du magasin où j'ai acheté l'appareil , ça me donneras quoi concrètement?


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2012)

C'est sur que s'il a volé la facture en même temps, il est tranquille, il pourra l'utiliser sans soucis, à moins que ton magasin ait gardé la trace de ton achat et le numéro de série de l'iPad. Dans ce cas tu peux peut-être essayer d'appeler Apple pour signaler le vol ... je ne sais pas s'ils peuvent bloquer quelque chose ... mais bon, on est dans un pays où les voleurs sont tranquilles et ne risquent pas grand chose (et du coup il ne se gênent pour rien).

Note : et c'est pas gagné pour les clients d'Apple ...


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juillet 2012)

Tu laisses visible dans ta voiture un Ipad, la facture d'achat..... Je ne sais pas quoi te dire car pour être complet tu aurais dû laisser des cartes Itunes, une cover, et aussi les clefs de contact pour que le voleur se fasse pas ch.... à prendre le bus ou à se faire mouiller sous un orage et puisse rentrer avec ta voiture.....


----------



## subsole (9 Juillet 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Tu laisses visible dans ta voiture un Ipad, la facture d'achat..... Je ne sais pas quoi te dire car pour être complet tu aurais dû laisser des cartes Itunes, une cover, et aussi les clefs de contact pour que le voleur se fasse pas ch.... à prendre le bus ou à se faire mouiller sous un orage et puisse rentrer avec ta voiture.....



:sick: Pour que ce soit parfait, il aurait fallu ajouter une liasse de billets de 500&#8364;, et de la monnaie.
 La monnaie c'est très pratique.


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2012)

ktz10 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> Je me permet de créer un sujet après avoir parcouru divers forum et n'ayant pas trouvé de réponse qui me concernait réellement.
> Alors voilà j'explique mon problème , j'ai acheté un iPad il y as maintenant 5 jours.
> ...



ton assurance auto ne te remboursement probablement ... rien, si tu a payer en CB le mieux est de voir avec ta banque si ton assurance de CB le prend en charge


----------



## ktz10 (9 Juillet 2012)

Lefenmac a dit:


> Tu laisses visible dans ta voiture un Ipad, la facture d'achat..... Je ne sais pas quoi te dire car pour être complet tu aurais dû laisser des cartes Itunes, une cover, et aussi les clefs de contact pour que le voleur se fasse pas ch.... à prendre le bus ou à se faire mouiller sous un orage et puisse rentrer avec ta voiture.....



J'ai juste laissé le sac "Darty" sur le siège arrière. Oui je n'ai pas réfléchit je suis revenue 15 minutes plus tard , je sais maintenant qu'en 15 minutes il peut se passer des choses. Mais bon je ne suis pas là pour ça , je sais bien que à la base c'est moi qui provoque le vol. Et puis pour la facture , après un achat tu sépares directement l'iPad et la facture toi? :hein:

Sur ce , merci quand même pour vos réponses , on peut lock le sujet , tant pis pour moi , tant mieux pour le voleur.


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2012)

Ils sont un brin moqueur, mais d'un autre coté c'est vrai qu'il faut tellement faire attention aujourd'hui.

Pense quand même a demander en magasin s'il n'ont pas gardé les infos de ta vente comme je te disais plus haut.


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juillet 2012)

ktz10

Le but n'était pas de t'accabler ni de te faire la morale. Mais évidemment quand tu tentes le diable.... d'autant plus avec un sac Darty où on se doute qu'on y achète rarement du pain et des oeufs mais bien du matériel assez "tentant" c'est un grand risque.

PS. Même avec le numéro de la vente je me demande bien ce que le magasin peut faire car le voleur a une facture d'achat ce qui lui permet d'autant plus facilement de le revendre ensuite et s'il ne veut pas le vendre il s'en servira.

Pour ce qui est de la couverture par la CB, ça marchait il y a encore quelques années avec des CB haut de gamme mais la crise est passée par là.... et plus aucune n'offre cet avantage.


----------



## j.pierron (9 Juillet 2012)

payé par carte bancaire?

assurés vol et casse quelque temps
voir les contrats

je l'ai toujours
pas hdg, cleo cl


----------



## dofinbleu (3 Décembre 2013)

j aimerais savoir si vous avez installer un logi anti vol ca permet la localisation de votre ipad
voir des logi de localisation de telephone si vous avez une carte 3 g
certain anti virus tel AVG ont eu une option anti vol permettant la localistion et le verrouillage à distance de votre ipad
enfin c'est bien d' etre voler pour apprendre a mieux etre prudent à l avenir
et je te souhaite bonne chance pour l trouver


----------



## cillab (3 Décembre 2013)

subsole a dit:


> :sick: Pour que ce soit parfait, il aurait fallu ajouter une liasse de billets de 500, et de la monnaie.
> La monnaie c'est très pratique.



au passage la carte GOLD sur la boite à gants et te garer a barbés lol


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2013)

dofinbleu a dit:


> j aimerais savoir si vous avez installer un logi anti vol ca permet la localisation de votre ipad
> voir des logi de localisation de telephone si vous avez une carte 3 g
> certain anti virus tel AVG ont eu une option anti vol permettant la localistion et le verrouillage à distance de votre ipad
> enfin c'est bien d' etre voler pour apprendre a mieux etre prudent à l avenir
> et je te souhaite bonne chance pour l trouver


 

C'est une fonctionnalité de base ne nécessitant aucun ajout logiciel!


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2013)

Et pas besoin de carte 3G le réseau wifi suffit. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------




cillab a dit:


> au passage la carte GOLD sur la boite à gants et te garer a barbés lol



il a un an le message...


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2013)

dofinbleu a dit:


> ....et je te souhaite bonne chance pour l trouver


 Depuis 1 an 1/2, s'il ne l'a pas encore retrouvé, je pense qu'il peut commencer à penser en acheter un nouveau...


----------



## cillab (3 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et pas besoin de carte 3G le réseau wifi suffit.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2013)

Les gars, vous êtes rigolo là. Quand vous faites un achat, vous ne le laissez jamais dans la voiture le temps d'aller faire les autres courses ?

Franchement, cette histoire aurait pu arriver à beaucoup de monde.


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Les gars, vous êtes rigolo là. Quand vous faites un achat, vous ne le laissez jamais dans la voiture le temps d'aller faire les autres courses ?
> 
> Franchement, cette histoire aurait pu arriver à beaucoup de monde.



Parfois les gens prennent leur iPad et laisse leur bébé ... non c'est pas ce que tu voulais dire ?


----------

